# Is this really such a terrible request?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sick and tired of this dog Charlie. 

He cries, they open the door, he surfs counters, tables, your lap, he got in a fight with Mikey AND Sprocket. He is just generally irritating and obnoxious.

I don't allow him to be alone with my dogs ever. I don't even want him to be around them at all. 

I am DONE with having him play with Gunner at all. Today I told Drews mom that I don't want them playing together anymore because Gunners neck is full of scabs and cuts. She responded with "well Charlies neck is too". I don't like the way Charlie bites him and I don't want Gunner to get blame if he gets pushed too far. 

I have a pitbull, I don't want him looking like he fights. People already judge them, scars will just give them another reason to judge him.

I don't like it. 

These people are flipping idiots when it comes to having a dog. They yell all sorts of words at him, he doesn't listen. He barely knows his own name. I don't at all mind making sure my dogs are separate from Charlie, but when I have my dogs outside, please don't put Charlie out with them. I just have to bring them back in. 

They don't get it.

It hasn't even been a month and I'm sick of this.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

It's just Like with kids. If there is a bad kid in the bunch you do not allow play with them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It doesn't sound like things are going too well, with the problems with the other dogs. I am so sorry to hear that. How long are you supposed to be there?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

brandypup said:


> It's just Like with kids. If there is a bad kid in the bunch you do not allow play with them.


Charlie is definitely the bad kid. He was not raised to respect so he just does whatever he wants.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> It doesn't sound like things are going too well, with the problems with the other dogs. I am so sorry to hear that. How long are you supposed to be there?


Less than a year is the goal. 
Their other dogs are an old old female who just sleeps and a small annoying thing with the most ear piercing bark ever. 

They said Charlie stayed in his kennel all day, bullshit. He roams the house!

Charlie attacked Sprocket before even moved in, he sent their tiny dog to the vet twice to get stitches. He got into it with Mikey last night.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't understand why they don't see the pattern.

He has no respect for dogs. He hasnt fought with Gunner yet so I'm making sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man, this is going to be a long year unless you can convince them to manage their dogs better.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Man, this is going to be a long year unless you can convince them to manage their dogs better.


I just caught Charlie up on the counter eating the cat food...

I am going to try my damnedest to keep quiet. If I have a problem I will tell Drew to tell them. He is their favorite and that way I'm not the bad person. They know I have my ways and preferences and that I'm not like them. 

I will just manage my dogs and make sure they aren't affected by this. Hopefully this year goes by quickly.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

EXpect vents on here from time to time


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> EXpect vents on here from time to time


You better vent here!!! that way you don't get in bad with the in-laws or one night go nuts and run off down the street barking like a dog and throwing cat food in the air.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> You better vent here!!! that way you don't get in bad with the in-laws or one night go nuts and run off down the street barking like a dog and throwing cat food in the air.


That would be great way to expell my frustrations. 

They even asked me "why are your dogs so well behaved."

So I told then how and why.

They just shrugged.

Stupid


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh just got up to fill my glass of water and Charlie was licking my school book on the table. He has no manners!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What breed is this jerk of a dog you are talking about?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> What breed is this jerk of a dog you are talking about?


Mutt.

His mom was a brindle colored lab/pit mix

Dad is a lab. Just found out that he is 3/4 lab 1/4 pit and 100% ANNOYING

He is a little under a year old.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I know how you feel and let me tell you, it SUCKS.

I lived with my uncle for a year. He fed my dogs table scraps constantly (when asked a thousand times not to) he would let his dogs out whilst I had my dogs out, then his dogs would go after mine, fights would break out and Molly would astray Tucker from the yard. He free fed his dogs olroy. I offered yo buy all the food and feed his dogs for him on a schedule, he said no. Tucker and Annie were always in his food. He wouldn't leave my dogs in my room. It got old quick. Here's to hoping for some sanity for you!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

If I was in ur situation I would take that dog on a leash and make it run for three hours beside a bike. Maybe he would be too tiered to move? Lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> If I was in ur situation I would take that dog on a leash and make it run for three hours beside a bike. Maybe he would be too tiered to move? Lol


He would probably run in front of the bike and break my neck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a feeling there will be a daily rant in what promises to be a very long thread 

i'm sorry this is happening...i really am....

just promise yourself to not let this get between you and drew.

having my mother in law live with us proved to be almost too much for us....'course, she lived with us for ten years and i waited nine years too many.

sometimes having a house is not worth it. apartments and renting houses can be very peaceful.....i give you credit for lasting a month.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It won't get between Drew and I. He 100% agrees with me and does whatever needs to be done. I love him 

Drews mom just told us a story about how he stole 3 hamburgers off the counter. That would have been the last day that dog ever set foot in my kitchen! LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's why our dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen. I don't see Buck leaving things on the counter... But he knows that he is in for some dog room time if he goes in there so he generally avoids it. He isn't perfect but hey, he's about Charlie's age. 

I would honestly have Drew talk to them. If you are this aggravated after a month, imagine how you are going to be after 6. Maybe he could just ask a few discreet questions about why they allow him to do some of the things he does?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That's why our dogs aren't allowed in the kitchen. I don't see Buck leaving things on the counter... But he knows that he is in for some dog room time if he goes in there so he generally avoids it. He isn't perfect but hey, he's about Charlie's age.
> 
> I would honestly have Drew talk to them. If you are this aggravated after a month, imagine how you are going to be after 6. Maybe he could just ask a few discreet questions about why they allow him to do some of the things he does?


I'd rather just tend to my own herd than get in their business. Naturally I want to straighten ths dog out but I don't have a filter so if I say something, it's going to be a lot of something's and will probably make some people mad.

I am just going to pray for the day we move out.

This house is one that you have to walk through the kitchen to get to the other half of the house.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> He would probably run in front of the bike and break my neck!



lol this just makes me laugh because it's exactly what my boy would do... thus, I have never tried to ride and run him at the same time haha I don't trust the little bugger!!

Honestly, I think you're going to go insane living with them... you may need to try find another option sooner than 1 year away... are you living there to save money? all the money in the world isnt worth losing your sanity :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd rather suffer now and buy a house sooner


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Tending to your herd means making life in that house bearable for them. Honestly, a question here and there from Drew when Charlie actually does do something may help you two to worm your way in and help the whole situation. Say he countersurfs. That is when Drew would, very innocently, ask why they don't try and teach him not to do that. Just small questions. Avoid the obvious. Then, you can at least feel like you are making some progress.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

sounds like a very very ad situation and an accedent WAITING to happen i sympathize i realy really do i could not WAIT for my sister to move out becuase of a situation like this she did nothing with her dog so she was out of control wasnt even house broken till almost a year old.

personally if it were me i could not stop myself from taking control of this dog and teaching it a few manenrs myself without really lieing down rules of the house (like not being allowed in the kitchen)

if your not setting rules per say then THEy cannot break them.

so the biggest issues for you are his attacking your dogs or being too rough? i would use corrections in an easy manner if he is getting too rough with your dogs i would first use a verbal correction (NO,AHAH,HEY) if it was ignored and it will be the first few times use your body to step in between him and your dogs and blcok useing your body,arms or legs and keep blocking untill he gets the point and moves off.

a dog doesnt NEED to respect everyones attority in a hosuehold to become a good dog and listen it jsut needs that ONE person willing to step up.

i would never leave Cesar alone with my mom for the simple fact that she is not seen to him as an athority figure he would walk all over if if given half the chance by me but he knows when im around he better pay attention and mind his manners or ill whoop his ass (mentally not physically)

you could also do some obedience work with him along with your own dogs jsut gather them all around and begin the basics like sit,down,stay,heel ect he will learn to pay attention to you better also and why should htey complain about that? maybe even toss in a trick or two maybe teach him to "dance pretty" or "play dead" to get a laugh. 

should you be the one doing this absolutly NOT this is NOT at all your responsability THEY should be the ones doing this but your dogs ARE in danger here and a year is a VERY VERY long time its very unlikly youll get out unscathed if nothing is done. and this young bored annoying dog may end up suprising you he may turn out to be a very quick learner! you could end up having alot of fun with him hes young going thru that teenage phase and it sounds like no one is giving him enough mental outlets that he so desires why not give him a chance? and who knws maybe if they see you doing so much fun stuff with him they may want to get involved too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Tending to your herd means making life in that house bearable for them. Honestly, a question here and there from Drew when Charlie actually does do something may help you two to worm your way in and help the whole situation. Say he countersurfs. That is when Drew would, very innocently, ask why they don't try and teach him not to do that. Just small questions. Avoid the obvious. Then, you can at least feel like you are making some progress.


That is what we do now. I just don't want to get into it. They tend to view me as the bad guy no matter what I do.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

If I were in your situation, I would discipline their dog. I would treat him the same way that I would treat my own and expect the same respect and obedience that I would from my own dogs. Obviously they havent done any work with Charlie, and he needs someone to step up and teach him what is okay and what is not okay, and to discipline him when he is not following rules or when he is being disrespectful.
At least for your own sanity, I'd do some training with this dog and teach him that you are in charge.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> sounds like a very very ad situation and an accedent WAITING to happen i sympathize i realy really do i could not WAIT for my sister to move out becuase of a situation like this she did nothing with her dog so she was out of control wasnt even house broken till almost a year old.
> 
> personally if it were me i could not stop myself from taking control of this dog and teaching it a few manenrs myself without really lieing down rules of the house (like not being allowed in the kitchen)
> 
> ...


Drew and I have taught him the basic command that we started with our dogs. The issue is that the other people use 100 different words for "no" and we use "no".

It's not like I haven't tried explaining to them how I do it and why. THEY don't care. It's not their dog, it's Drews sisters. 

They did say that Charlie is better behaved since we arrived. I treat him the same way I treat mine. I don't have the time to stop them from playing rough, I'd rather they not play at all. 

He listens to me when I tell him commands because I use the same words. Drews sister and I are not friends so I just don't want to but into her business because it's easier to do my own thing and let them see how effective our methods are for Charlie. 

This is a strange situation. I want to tread lightly because they already don't like me that much.

Hopefully they will learn.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i can understand that it is very very difficult when its nt your own dog.
when my sister was here with her girl kira i tried again and again and again to train her things simple things,cute things,safe things and everything i tried to teach my sister would yell and scream at me "THATS MY DOG NOT YOURS GET YOUR OWN DOG I DONT WANT HER TO LEARN THAT!!" and would scoop kira up and walk off or shout at kira "NO KIRA NO ET AWAY FROM HER!"

when kira was a puppy she would bolt out any open door she seen and would run around the yarda nd into the road (thankfully we lived on a abck road with hardly any traffic) and not come back so i tried training kira to "wait" at open door ways my sister would have NONE of it.
tried teaching her to not jump on people nope my sister would encourage it. i tried teaching her to heel nope she put a stop to that one too.

all i can say is good luck it sounds like an awful situation! i sure hope nothing bad happens to your pups! this is going ot be one heck of a stressful eyar for you!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i can understand that it is very very difficult when its nt your own dog.
> when my sister was here with her girl kira i tried again and again and again to train her things simple things,cute things,safe things and everything i tried to teach my sister would yell and scream at me "THATS MY DOG NOT YOURS GET YOUR OWN DOG I DONT WANT HER TO LEARN THAT!!" and would scoop kira up and walk off or shout at kira "NO KIRA NO ET AWAY FROM HER!"
> 
> when kira was a puppy she would bolt out any open door she seen and would run around the yarda nd into the road (thankfully we lived on a abck road with hardly any traffic) and not come back so i tried training kira to "wait" at open door ways my sister would have NONE of it.
> ...


Thanks! I am sorry that you had to go through that with your sister.

My dogs will be okay as long as I'm around. They are no longer allowed to be in the same room as Charlie. It's just not worth a fight.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

you just make sure and take care of yourself as well! your no use to anyone being so super stressed make sure to take lots of time to get away from the house with your pups that you can(trust me im a master of stress managment!)
im trying to teach Cesar to sit quietly or sleep next to me while i do yoga every day for the both of us!
and make sure you keep venting here as much as you need!


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> I am sick and tired of this dog Charlie.
> 
> He cries, they open the door, he surfs counters, tables, your lap, he got in a fight with Mikey AND Sprocket. He is just generally irritating and obnoxious.
> 
> ...




Are you close to Charlie's owners? Can you, perhaps, talk to them? Dogs misbehave because of poor relationships with its owners.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

dustinshaw98 said:


> Are you close to Charlie's owners? Can you, perhaps, talk to them? Dogs misbehave because of poor relationships with its owners.


No, his sister and I are not close. Not even friends. I have zero respect for her and she knows it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That is what we do now. I just don't want to get into it. They tend to view me as the bad guy no matter what I do.


I know that feeling. I am the "bad influence" in my husband's family. I am (to quote Nick's brother) "not God's girl for Nick". I have "stolen" him away from them. He has "abandoned" them. Our families live in California and I am the one who left. Nick has been up here in Washington since the end of 2009 and was in boot camp and A-school before that so he left a LONG time ago. I didn't move up here until December of 2010. Yet I am the bad guy. So I definitely do understand your situation. 

I am with Charity on this one though. How long before Mikey REALLY gets sick of it and goes off on poor Charlie ( say poor Charlie because it's not his fault no one taught him proper manners)? Mikey will definitely be the one blamed and you guys could potentially get kicked out. I know you keep Gunner away from him but any of the four dogs could do some damage to each other. If I were you, I would give it another couple of weeks but at some point, Drew is going to have to put his foot down with his parents and tell them enough is enough and that they need to control the damn dog. 

Why do they even have the dog? Why doesn't Drew's sister have her own dog? What is with people getting dogs and then expecting other people to take care of them??? Vacations aside, obviously.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> No, his sister and I are not close. Not even friends. I have zero respect for her and she knows it.


maybe you guys could call a 'dog' truce.....peace for the sake of the dogs living together or something.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I could write for days about Drews sisters short comings. 

She's 22, parents pay for everything. She has no reason to expect that they would do any different. It's a sick situation. 

It's not like we hate each other. We just don't talk, we aren't friends, a passing hello or a short conversation is the extent of our relationship. I think she's worthless and she thinks whatever she thinks. I don't care LOL.

None of my dogs are allowed around Charlie. I don't trust him. Mikey would kick his ass if he was allowed to. He doesn't screw around. Sprocket may stand up to Charlie but Charlie is an unneutered maniac so I can easily imagine that result...

Gunner is a sweet pitbull. I want him to stay that way forever and not be negatively influenced by Charlie. 

So they all stay away from him.


----------

